# Primary Poll Shows Romney With Strong Lead



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*DURHAM, N.H. -- *A new poll shows that Mitt Romney continues to lead the race for the Republican presidential nomination in New Hampshire, and there is a new candidate in second place. The WMUR Granite State Poll shows that Romney is the choice of 37 percent of likely Republican primary voters. Surging to a distant second is businessman Herman Cain, with 12 percent. He is followed by U.S. Rep. Ron Paul at 9 percent.

*Political Scoop (free): Compare All NH Polls

*The poll of 345 likely Republican voters was conducted by telephone by the University of New Hampshire Survey Center from Sept. 26 through Oct. 6. It has a margin of sampling error of plus or minus 5.3 percent.

Read more: Primary Poll Shows Romney With Strong Lead - Politics News Story - WCVB Boston


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Romney/Cain, sounds pretty good compared to Obama/Biden.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Bert/Ernie sound good compared to Obama/Biden...


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

will be interesting to see what the Dems do now.

heavy smear campaign against Romney ?

more tales of horror about the "evil" Mormons ?


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

While not perfect or would top my choice as Pres. I would take him any day over Obama and Perry.


----------



## wwonka (Dec 8, 2010)

Anything is better than Bush/Cheney. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2011)

I've been saying for months the perfect ticket would be Romney and Allen West, and West isn't ruling it out;

Allen West not ruling out VP bid: 'I'm always willing to serve my country' - The Hill's Blog Briefing Room

West would appeal to people who don't think Romney is conservative enough, he has the military experience that Romney lacks, and let's be honest.....it doesn't hurt that he's black.


----------



## MARINECOP (Dec 23, 2003)

wwonka said:


> Anything is better than Bush/Cheney.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


So Obama and Biden are better than Bush and Cheney? Four more years of Obama/Biden would ruin this country beyond repair for our generation. As Obama stated in a speech about a month ago at some auto factory, "America, you ain't seen nothing yet". (Wish I had the media clip, but I can't find it)


----------



## TopCop24 (Jul 11, 2005)

I can't stand politics, BUT I want Romney to win only to say that the President swore me in as a Trooper


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

pahapoika said:


> will be interesting to see what the Dems do now.
> 
> heavy smear campaign against Romney ?
> 
> more tales of horror about the "evil" Mormons ?





mtc said:


> The latest on Romney?
> 
> He's in a "cult" not Christian.
> 
> Sheesh!


It sounds like Perry has been watching too much _Sister Wives._



Delta784 said:


> I've been saying for months the perfect ticket would be Romney and Allen West, and West isn't ruling it out;
> 
> Allen West not ruling out VP bid: 'I'm always willing to serve my country' - The Hill's Blog Briefing Room
> 
> West would appeal to people who don't think Romney is conservative enough, he has the military experience that Romney lacks, and let's be honest.....it doesn't hurt that he's black.


The liberals wouldn't know what to do with themselves. They wouldn't be able to play the race card. Although, I'm sure they find a way to try.



TopCop24 said:


> I can't stand politics, BUT I want Romney to win only to say that the President swore me in as a Trooper


God, I hope that's not why deval finally decided to put through a class.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2011)

HistoryHound said:


> The liberals wouldn't know what to do with themselves. They wouldn't be able to play the race card. Although, I'm sure they find a way to try.


They already don't know what to do with West, he absolutely terrifies the liberals because he doesn't pull any punches, and they haven't been able to find a way to use the race card beyond a bad joke.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2011)

mtc said:


> When they do - my nickel is on the fact that he was invited "only to get the black vote" and that he's sold out and playing second fiddle to a white guy.


I concur, but it's not going to work. Allen West is no Uncle Tom (yeah, I said it) and he knows how to handle himself under PC pressure;

CAIR Confronts Allen West - YouTube


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Speaking of Allen West...


----------

